# 2008 Volvo S40.. On air!



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys

Decided to move the BMW on & try something different... I've had LOTS of cars in the past but this is my first Volvo!

It's a late 2008 S40 2.0D Sport, 129k on the clock.

I'm not certain but I've been told it's the only S40 on air in the UK, I'm not sure.

It's on D2 Racing struts and Airlift 3P management. 18" BBS SR wheels.

It does have a few problems which I'm looking to address in the new year:

Sump has a hairline crack
Drivers side skirt needs replacing (Sourced one in the right colour) 
Cold start issue (Have tried cleaning the TB, will investigate further)

Anyway, I hope you like! [Since the pics I have removed all the silly stickers that were on it!] and have fitted my private plate along with a Parrot MKi9200.

The front bumper looks a different colour in photos but it's the HDR on my iPhone 7, I panicked when I saw the pics but went & checked. It's definitely just the camera!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks cool


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really nice looking car except that it sits way to low for my liking, you're gonna hate speed humps.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's really different chum. I've definitely never seen a volvo on air! What does it drive like?


Soul boy 68 said:


> Really nice looking car except that it sits way to low for my liking, you're gonna hate speed humps.
> 
> View attachment 49241


SB - the air suspension actually allows him to raise and lower the height of the car as he needs - it's very cool to watch. Saw a 4 series doing it the other day in Enniskillen - reminded me of the 80s American bouncing cars lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> That's really different chum. I've definitely never seen a volvo on air! What does it drive like?
> 
> SB - the air suspension actually allows him to raise and lower the height of the car as he needs - it's very cool to watch. Saw a 4 series doing it the other day in Enniskillen - reminded me of the 80s American bouncing cars lol.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! It didn't register in my head the fact it has air suspension  thanks cookies. :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That's really different chum. I've definitely never seen a volvo on air! What does it drive like?
> 
> SB - the air suspension actually allows him to raise and lower the height of the car as he needs - it's very cool to watch. Saw a 4 series doing it the other day in Enniskillen - reminded me of the 80s American bouncing cars lol.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys!

So yeah as stated its on air so I can park it so it's touching the floor, then via either a remote in the car or an app on my iPhone I can raise it to what ever height I want. There are 4 preset heights saved & I can also adjust the psi in each air bag individually. Absolutely pointless and costs the earth (£3k plus!) however it was already fitted and it's certainly a novelty!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gets a thumbs up from me as its different


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I really like that!!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I actually love this!!!

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

lovely car!! was looking at these before i bought my leon fr.... but may still get one was after one in grey or blue myself and would have to be the r design like yours! lovely motor! :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

well cool


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Been trying to figure out where I saw this already.....User name looked familiar!!!

306oc.......

Nice car. Get rid of the stickers which I think you have done and it will be great. Wheels I think suit it perfectly.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Ben, yes that's right  Stickers are long gone! Will get some up to date photos once I collect and fit the replacement side skirts. (Hopefully this weekend)


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

That works very well. I have never owned a Volvo but when I went to the ring I was camping next to us was a chap in a C30R and buy, that thing got a shift on! 

Quick question, what's the "Broke Boys" sticker about in the rear window? Seen aboit 3 cars locally with the same sticker.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Like it. I'd have a volvo if I wasn't an alfa man.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

JJ0063 said:


> Sump has a hairline crack


Somehow I'm not surprised !!

I do really like it though :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Tomm said:


> Quick question, what's the "Broke Boys" sticker about in the rear window? Seen aboit 3 cars locally with the same sticker.


It came off within a week of owning it (All of them did) however I did check out Instagram & it appears to be a car club of some description!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah right. I am not a user of social media. 

Very good call on removing them. I am sure it looks a heck of a lot tidier with them removed.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Think air suspension looks ridiculous at the best of times, but on a Volvo...! I'm not sure a 2.0 diesel has much benefit from a spoiler either...

Guess I'm just a old git (28 going on 79...). Anyway...if you like it then that's all that matters!

...it's a nice colour at least...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Think air suspension looks ridiculous at the best of times, but on a Volvo...! I'm not sure a 2.0 diesel has much benefit from a spoiler either...
> 
> Guess I'm just a old git (28 going on 79...). Anyway...if you like it then that's all that matters!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, it's fine - don't expect or want everyone to like it. I was determined to move away from the typical BM, VAG scene and to try something different.

Thanks for the comment


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

JJ0063 said:


> Thanks for the comments, it's fine - don't expect or want everyone to like it. I was determined to move away from the typical BM, VAG scene and to try something different.
> 
> Thanks for the comment


Yea it's certainly something that's overdone on Golfs and that. Have to say yours looks far better than those...I guess air rides are a bit of a marmite thing!

Hats off for trying something different and going for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Something for the weekend or a daily driver, sure is different?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great! I really like the colour, like the alloys, love it being on air...top stuff! Looking forward to more pictures and maybe even a video of the air ride in action?

What does the actual ride feel like? On a cloud?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

ibiza55 said:


> Something for the weekend or a daily driver, sure is different?


Daily! I do 20k+ a year!

Thing that makes me laugh is when people say it's different, if you actually look at it.. It's standard apart from a set of BBS wheels & having adjustable suspension 

I'm picking up side skirts & arch liners tonight so I'll try and fit them this weekend then will get pics & a video.

The ride is bouncy, there's no getting around it unfortunately!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

love the colour and the bbs wheels really suit it


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Always thought the S40 was a nice looking car. Yours looks great in that colour and the wheels finish off nicely.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that gets a thumbs up from me and think it looks cool


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

This used to be owned by a lad in the town near me. Did you travel far to get it or are you local to Ely too?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thumbs up from me, lovely looking motor.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

superb


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

kartman said:


> This used to be owned by a lad in the town near me. Did you travel far to get it or are you local to Ely too?


I'm near Swaffham, so around 35-40 mins away.

I picked it up from Little Downham so a few mins outside Ely.

Cheers


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

A style I'd describe as 'understatedly in ya face' when it's on the deck

like it!


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

Nice. I really love the S40. The touring car styling has always appealed. Yours looks very tidy with those wheels and there is some comedy value in how low it can go .

S40 is on my shortlist for next car. I don't yet need a car that big but I'm keeping one eye on the market to see if any decent T5s pop up nearby.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Did my first bit of work today, removed the damaged side skirt & colour checked the new one.. perfect! Clips should be here Monday for it.

The last owner had removed all the arch liners to run it low when he had coilovers, drives me mad as all the road dirt flies up between the front doors & makes the shuts filthy so I fitted 4 arch liners, much better!

Last job of the day was a marmite one..

Love or hate I guess...

Here's the boot as I got the car:



This evenings project..







Arch liners fitted:



Can't wait until the weather improves so I can give it all a good clean up and paint the bits I can!

Finally 800 miles of Norfolk roads & no side skirt for a week now!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Thanks for the comments, it's fine - don't expect or want everyone to like it. I was determined to move away from the typical BM, VAG scene and to try something different.
> 
> Thanks for the comment


Nothing wrong at all with trying something different, the world would be a dull place if we'd all liked the same thing, besides Volvo make smashing cars.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nothing wrong at all with trying something different, the world would be a dull place if we'd all liked the same thing, besides Volvo make smashing cars.


Completely agree with SB. Volvo makes brill cars. BTW - I see the discs are cross drilled and grooved. Are they polestar?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Completely agree with SB. Volvo makes brill cars. BTW - I see the discs are cross drilled and grooved. Are they polestar?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


No, as far as I know they're just updated as it's got mintex pads too.

Cheers :driver:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Managed to get time to give it a really quick wash tonight as the light was fading, purely as it looked bloody terrible covered in Norfolk road juice.

Before...



And done...


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Just don't forget to park with your wheels straight or you'll crease the wings lol. Car looks really good, the wheels suit the lines very well

Better the ride be bouncy than bone shatteringly hard


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Disco Smudge said:


> Just don't forget to park with your wheels straight or you'll crease the wings lol. Car looks really good, the wheels suit the lines very well
> 
> Better the ride be bouncy than bone shatteringly hard


That's the first thing I noticed & touch wood I've not forgotten!

I love the wheels one minute then fancy Difts/Bola B1's in a coppery/gold the next!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

£35 for a pack of clips to fit side skirts from Volvo! Takes the pee.

Anyway, I managed to avoid the rivet gun & do it properly...



I've had people ask for pics of it at different heights so why not..

Aired out:



Aired up:



Front aired out, rear aired up:



Read aired out, front aired up:



And finally normal driving height:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Couple I took today


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

What a lovely looking car. I have to admit im a bit old for the what the youngsters call slamming but I love a car that's slammed "air out". I admire it so much that I've decided to go to gravity this year and see all the cars. I'd love to see this car there because if it is the only one in the uk then it's gonna draw in a big crowd possibly.
Just a query though, is there room for spacers? Those wheels need bringing out just a little bit more or have they been maxed out? Maybe just 5mm more if the arch allows. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

moochin said:


> What a lovely looking car. I have to admit im a bit old for the what the youngsters call slamming but I love a car that's slammed "air out". I admire it so much that I've decided to go to gravity this year and see all the cars. I'd love to see this car there because if it is the only one in the uk then it's gonna draw in a big crowd possibly.
> Just a query though, is there room for spacers? Those wheels need bringing out just a little bit more or have they been maxed out? Maybe just 5mm more if the arch allows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!

It was at Gravity last year with the previous owner but unfortunately it seems he didn't give the car too much love as I've already had to buy and fit 4 arch liners as they'd been removed, and replaced a side skirt as he broke it but left it. So I'm hoping with the TLC I'm giving it, it'll stand out more come show time.

That leads on to the wheels, there's no way I could use spacers if I want to be able to lower it right to the floor. When you 'air out' it drains the bags to 0 psi and the wheels already touch the inner arch/liners so spacers would mean the wings would rest on the wheels so it's a no go.. HOWEVER, I quite fancy a wheel change to make it my own as its the first time I've bought a car that someone else has modified & I can't help but struggle to gel with it because it's not my work.

So perhaps a different set of wheels will be on the cards before the shows start 

See you at Gravity!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Was just curious. And yeah I totally get what you mean about making it your own, you beat putting your own stamp on things. I very much look forward to your wheel choice and I'll definitely pop by and see you at gravity.

Si

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

I saw this today as I was driving to Derham about 8 or so in the morning. Looks good


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

SimTaylor said:


> I saw this today as I was driving to Derham about 8 or so in the morning. Looks good


Bugger me, don't think I've ever been spotted before! Been my daily commute for over 5 years now around 8:20am.. I live near Swaffham & work in East Winch.

What were you in & is it a regular journey for you?


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks blooming awesome!!!!

Really like the colour, and the air ride kind of suits the car.

Only a personal opinion, but would be tempted to go for a light smoke window tint on 'B' pillar back...... just for effect.

But that's me...... lol.

Think the wheels really work well with that shape.... and its wheels that make a car..... might be worth a photoshop jobbie with some others to see what might go well and what might not!?

Could save you a few pennies going forward.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> Bugger me, don't think I've ever been spotted before! Been my daily commute for over 5 years now around 8:20am.. I live near Swaffham & work in East Winch.
> 
> What were you in & is it a regular journey for you?


Well that's a first then! I was in a Lime Green Vauxhall Corsa (I have a few pictures in my project thread). I make the journey to UEA twice a week and once to the Primary School in Dereham. I was unsure of the wheels in picture but in person I think they definitely suit the car well.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

So I've decided I think it even looks good filthy


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

EGR blanked
Throttle body cleaned & edges chamfered 
New Mintex pads on the front
Genuine Volvo roof bars fitted
12 bore shotgun cartridge wheel nut covers fitted although im undecided if they're awful or not
Instagram stickers for extra scene points


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That's one cool looking Volvo


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving that the nicest Volvo I have ever seen


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Didn't think I'd like the roof bars but actually they really add to the look. Great car.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have shotgun casings on my lug nuts. I ended up clear coating a set for mine because they kept rusting. Although having an unlimited supply I was getting fed up of replacing them!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

The bumpers probably are a slightly different colour - my C30 has the same effect (although a different colour), the plastic bits look very slightly different shades if you see them in a certain light. The front bumper on mine is more obvious because it had clearly been resprayed before I got the car. Most people won't notice, but I'm guessing it's to do with the difference between the metal and the plastic parts (at least, that's what the Kia dealer told me while trying to sell me a brand new Pro_Cee'd with very clearly different shades...)

p.s. with the silver mirror housings and the spoiler, looks like an R Design model too :thumb:


----------

